# Why do you like Wing Chun?



## thefearofme (Jul 21, 2010)

I love Wing Chun because of its precise movements and techniques which are formed using Human Anatomy and Physics. 

Its the Science of Fighting!


----------



## cwk (Jul 21, 2010)

The first time I met my sifu I was hooked. He's half the size and weight of me but controlled me easily. It felt really uncomfortable when he was inside my guard and seemed I couldn't really do anything to react in time, i was always one step behind. It was then I thought " bloody hell, this stuff is actually quite useful. I could do with learning this".

To answer the original question, I like the directness and speed of wing chun and the "smothering" affect this has on opponents.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 21, 2010)

I really dont know. Its hoenstly a mystery to me. When I was a kid I watched Dragon a Bruce Lee story and went out and bought his book the Tao of Jeek Kun Do and started looking a bit harder and found out about WC. I went out and started doing it. It didnt last long at all as I was too young and wanted childish things.

Until just over a year ago it just clicked back in my mind and being spontaneous I just went straight to a class with a new Sifu. Over a year later and I love it.

I guess I could say a lot of things contribute to it though. The friends I have made from going to class, being able to talk to you guys on here due to sharing a hobby and mainly it fulfils me. See before I did this I didnt have anything that defined me. I would go to work, go home and go on a computer and see friends at the weekend. Now I have something fulfilling that if people ask what I do with my life I can happily say I dedicate a part of my life to training. 

My girlfriend said the other day, "I wish I had something that I could do".

I guess that sums it up. I have something that I can do while before that something was missing.


----------



## Domino (Jul 21, 2010)

A friend mentioned about training so I decided to join him, within a couple of weeks I was hooked. I love the ease of use and how the forms translate into applications if that makes sense.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 21, 2010)

I like how from just the three basic hand structures of Tan , Fook , and Bong Sau you can mount a defence that covers so many different self defence scenarios.

I am also very intrigued about the internal side of Wing Chun , how immense power can be generated with seemingly very little effort or muscular force used.


----------



## yak sao (Jul 21, 2010)

Studying WC is like being on an archiological dig. There's always something more to find if you keep digging.
But the amazing thing to me is, it doesn't get more complicated the further you go. It somehow becomes simpler ( I didn't say easier)


----------



## memmek10k (Jul 21, 2010)

I like wing chun because you can fight people a lot bigger then you and can come out of the fight with a scratch on you


----------



## Vajramusti (Jul 21, 2010)

In 1976, I was searching  for a martaial art for my sons when I lived in Tucson. I visited every martial art teacher and school that I could find. I narrowed the choices down to master Augustine Fong in Tucson. While still thinking, I ran onto Danny Chan- Master Fong's best student in Bear Down Gym on the University of arizona campus where I used to spar with a friend who was a top flight Wado Ryu Karate black belt and had learned from the founder in Japan and I also was the sponsor of the Campus boxing club.Danny is a superb wing chun person and athlete.When Danny told me that he could not get through the defenses of Master Fong I decided to try wing chun.. and have stayed with it and never looked back.. and kept on learning and internalizing the art and make it work naturally for me and later my best students.
Master Fong had learned the art in depth from Ho Kam Ming who in turn learned in depth from Ip Man- each strengthening the art along the way.
I am not arrogant about other people's wing chun but am grateful for what I stumbled upon in my own careful and thorough search.
The art represents unified martial motion, thought and energy and is not just a collection of techniques and is not dependent on fixed defenses against fixed attacks.The art develops spontaneity and like wing chun- it's always spring.

joy chaudhuri
www.tempewingchun.com


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 22, 2010)

memmek10k said:


> I like wing chun because you can fight people a lot bigger then you and can come out of the fight with a scratch on you


 
The best style for comming away without a scratch is the secret art of running 

I do agree that I like the ability to borrow people force or divert it so to have an advantage over the agressor.


----------



## Poor Uke (Jul 22, 2010)

I love WC becuase I love Chi Sau. What an amazing thing that is!!!



thefearofme said:


> Its the Science of Fighting!


 
No...No it isnt!! This is one of those things poeple in WC circles bandy about like its true. It isnt!! 

Show me the scientific studies that proove WC to be _<insert assertion>._

I know there are people here who dont like me bringing this up but I'm sorry I just cant let this kind of misconception pass.


----------



## thefearofme (Jul 22, 2010)

I want to add that Wing Chun is not only an art of self defense to me, but also a way of expressing myself. Before I was just a normal person, but after learning Wing Chun I can now be a part of something and be in a community of Martial Arts where I can talk with like minded people. I was looking for a good Martial Art forums where everyone can discuss of who they are and what they do. So I have found MartialTalk.com, Wing Chun defines me.


----------



## dosk3n (Jul 22, 2010)

It uses science like the shortest distance between point A to point B is a straight line for our punches.

Only one object can occupy a space in one instance. For the reason we guard the centre line so they have to use the out side.

A motion can not restart until it has ended. This is why we deflect an attack rather than stop it. If it stops they are ready to go again. If you deflect you get a few extra seconds to act before there motion of attack ends.

So yes it uses science (physics)... But Wing Chun isnt the only art that does. Every art does.


----------



## geezer (Jul 22, 2010)

Poor Uke said:


> I love WC because I love Chi Sau. What an amazing thing that is!!!



Me too. I find it an endlessly fascinating and infinitely creative _artform._ 



Poor Uke said:


> "...it's the science of fighting..." --No...No it isnt!! This is one of those things poeple in WC circles bandy about like its true. It isnt!! ...I know there are people here who dont like me bringing this up but I'm sorry I just cant let this kind of misconception pass.



I think a lot of people use the word "science" a bit loosely to mean anything that is logical and uses scientific principles. Unfortunately this can also imply that whatever is termed "a science" is _somehow better_ than other things which are "not a science". While WC is definitely a logical system based on scientific principles, in practice it is an _art._ As I've posted before, science depends on replicable, quantifiable results. In science, if a hundred different lab technicians each repeat the same procedure under the same conditions, they should all have the same outcome. But in WC, if a hundred practitioners repeat the same sequence in sparring or combat, the results, though possibly similar, will vary infinitely, since each individual is unique. That, folks, is the definition of an _ART!_ And it is the art of WC -- minimal as a Mondrian, spontaneous as a Picasso, and as unscripted and improvisational as Jazz --that I love.


----------



## mook jong man (Jul 22, 2010)

For me it is a science , and in a similar vein to a scientist or explorer there are those Eureka moments that happen occasionally when teaching or training when I discover something new and the wheel of a cog turns and I unlock the key to a technique or see one in a new light.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jul 22, 2010)

I like it simply because Wing Chun fights smarter and not harder and Wing Chun also makes me better at other arts I have trained or things I have learned sparring or in past fights.


----------



## Boozmork (Jul 23, 2010)

I love learning new things but I'm quite fickle. I get to the first "Eureka" moment and get the sort of adrenaline rush and enjoyment for that but then obviously as you get deeper into a subject those moments become further and further apart so I usually drift into learning something else *looks over forlornly at the dusty banjo in the corner*
Wing Chun was something I choose to do to break that cycle. I've always loved studying and WC has so much to offer both physically and mentally. I was in a pretty bad place when I decided to start as well so I have Wing Chun to thank for giving me a sense of direction and purpose. Even if I do get that nagging sense to look for something else (which is inevitable at some point) I'm going to battle through until the next eureka.
It's time I got really good at something and I love WC enough to want to be great at it.


----------



## Rion (Jul 26, 2010)

Because it`s simple and when i think i have learned the reason behind something it turns out i can use it for something else. And i walk with alot more confidence now but am trying not to let it grow into cockness.


----------



## chinaboxer (Jul 28, 2010)

this is a great question...for me, it's because all the concepts that make wing chun work can be and should be applied to life. i try to live my life exactly the same way i train, because ultimately life is the biggest arena and you will be your ultimate opponent; wing chun helps me to not only "conquer others" but more importantly how to "conquer myself".


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 12, 2010)

When I first started I didn't even know anything about it. Just came along with a friend who didn't want to go alone. They stopped a few weeks later. Now 7 or so years on. lol

I like it as it is no frills. Nothing showy. Concepts are simple to understand. 
And I love the look in the face of a sparring opponent from a diff style who doesn't like WC's preference to distancing or chain punching.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Aug 12, 2010)

dosk3n said:


> It uses science like the shortest distance between point A to point B is a straight line for our punches.


 
That's mathematics, geometry to be exact.


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 12, 2010)

My reply is pretty simple...it works.


----------



## BFL (Aug 12, 2010)

well for me, at this time in my life I love it because I don't have to try and kick someone in the head, I don't have to flop around on the ground with some dudes buttocks only six inches from my face or whatever while I'm trying to inflict some unstoppable hold on him, I'm winded, a cancer survivor with osteoporosis and seven crushed/herniated discs in my neck and back..... I'm laid back in my older age here and W.C. does not require me to truly exert huge amounts of energy while I'm causing someone else excrusiating pain, discomfort or just tying them up and sending them on their way...... so lilttle effort, such huge results..... okay, it's nap time now.   )


----------



## thefearofme (Aug 12, 2010)

The meaning behind science its the simplicity and power of the art. The more deep you go into WC you feel like you are being dipped in knowledge and your mind opens to amazing techniques. I've always thought of learning any martial art to defend myself but I was always like "There so many out there and what is best for me, there is nothing that touches me mind." That thought stopped when I witnessed WC in performance. It felt kind of weird about the whole Siu Lim Tao but slowly things started to make sense like connecting puzzles. I'm not trying to say "WC is the best and all other are bad", but truly martial arts are a way of expressing oneself and WC is my way to express myself.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Aug 12, 2010)

I Love the idea that the more Time that I'm involved with Wing Tzun the more I give away.....emotionally,and physically.Totally Tao-Zen,the more that I give up,(emo,phys.) the easier I can flow when I fight ,without restraint.You should never stop learning about this great art.Personally,I like what Both Sifu Emin & Sifu Gutierrez have done for the art....bring it back to it's pugilistic roots,while observing tradition.Also, I love the geometry,and the yin/yang.blah,blah,blah.........
Two cents........


----------



## shaolin_al (Aug 15, 2010)

I like wing chun because even with all of the politics between different schools the art itself continues to flourish. I have trained with two sifus and both the sifus as well as the students have been extremely humble and the students were all willing to help without bias towards a new student because of rank. Unfortunately nowadays it seems very tough to find not only a good sifu but a well organized school that sticks together instead of breaking off into their own groups. I believe that the senior students and the instructors and the new students are stronger if they stay and train together. Everyone should set aside certain days where they all meet and train together. Even with families and busy lives you would think at least one day a week this would be possible but it seems today people do not look at it like that. Also the sparring aspect seems to be dropping to a minimal not just in wing chun but in many martial arts schools. You must spar at least once in a while to learn self defense. Anyone else agree with me?


----------



## wushuguy (Aug 16, 2010)

I've tried various styles of martial arts, like TKD, FMA, Karate, WC, to name a few, no matter how much I like to explore other arts, it just keeps boiling down to one thing, practicalness. All martial arts may be able to work, but in modern life, we have to consider practical aspects of self-defense and training, such as being able to train till old age without ill effect, being able to defend oneself if needed and using the right amount of our physical efforts to accomplish maximum results (efficiency), fitting the style to our body type and range of motion rather than trying to fit our body to a certain look or position, and something that can calm us in this rapid fast paced life. 
And, no matter how one thinks of it, most CMA while used for fighting, all have a practicalness considering our health, as many of the movements are a kind of qigong, good for mind and body, which WC also has. 

Anyway, that's what I think of at the moment.


----------



## shaolin_al (Aug 16, 2010)

wushuguy said:


> And, no matter how one thinks of it, most CMA while used for fighting, all have a practicalness considering our health, as many of the movements are a kind of qigong, good for mind and body.


 I agree some of the CMA styles are excellent to practice into old age and are easier on the body than hard style okinawan karate or taekwondo. I find besides WC especially the internal arts are also good for this, and xingyiquan seems to be great for practicality and health like WC. It's difficult to find styles like that.


----------



## LoneSamurai (Sep 25, 2010)

My first martial art was Jeet kune Do, i practised it since i was 8 in Australia and england, got to know more of its history and saw wing chun, i started wing chun when i was 14 and thought it was very practical, controling the body in a way you can manipulate gravity,power, speed,etc. Now i do 3 of the most practical martial arts in the world WC/Krav/Bjj.

Aussie-chilean Martial Artist.20 yrs.

Martial Art isnt self defence its Self Recognition.


----------

